# Panosteitis?



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

I noticed this topic on another site. Panosteitis seems to have something to do with the growth plates growing at different rates in the dog causing much pain and discomfort. It appears to be temporary and a reduction in protein was recommended, I assume to slow down the growth rate. The owner had her pup on a premium kibble which had no less than 30% protein, I believe. Well, I want to say that ALOT of the premium kibble hovers , or surpasses this %. What is a safe level of protein in kibble diets? By the way, I know panosteitis is more common in larger breeds but this case involved a pitbull.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Yes Pano is normally seen in larger breeds but it can pop up in APBT's. I would put the dog on lower protein and maybe switch to an adult food if it is a pup eating puppy food.

There are a lot of food you can put a pup on that are lower in protein but still be a good diet. Deb might have other suggestions but I know the puppy food I feed has 28% (kirkland chicken and rice from costco) and the adult has 26% and that is pretty low.

If the dog has to eat grain free it is just a matter of looking at labels and finding one that will work. I am not into some of the foods with really high protein levels I like them a little lower and not over 30% but that is JMO.

I had a pup who was knuckling over in the front from too much protein and her ligaments grew too fast. I had to put her on adult food and put leg supports on but after 4 weeks of being on the 26% food she went back to normal. No long term effect she is a great working dog.
Hope that helps


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks for the response Performanceknls, I haven't had this in any dog I've ever owned but thought it was interesting given how some very good kibble brands almost boast about there high protein content. I agree, everything I've read seems to put 30% protein at the upper most limit at which to feed your pup. But some of the "A+" rated brands are higher. The protein level would increase if you were to give your pup some veggies and treats daily and that is where I wonder how much is too much?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

well high protein seems to be a fad now and you see it cause problems like this. I still feed a great kibble that I have been feeding for over 8 years or so and all my show dogs do great on it. No matter what you feed if your dog does good on it then that is what I feed. I also am not a fan of foods over 30% and for the first time I had issues in the winter where I could not keep weight on the dogs. Some members suggested adding Lard for the fat and my dogs plumped back up. So you can keep the protein lower and do just fine and if your already having issues like pano then the lower the better. I even know some breeders who have had to switch to a lower quality food for a while to get the lower protein like going to Diamond food. When the issues are done with they go back to a better food but it really helps to get them down to 21%.
Good luck with your pup, Pano is always a pain to deal with (no pun intended  ) but you know it will not last and just let your pup take it easy till it passes.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm sorry if I led you to believe that this was happening with my pup. I don't have a pup yet. After losing my two best friends (pitbulls) over the last year and a half, I've been trying to get it together emotionally to welcome a new life into my life. Almost there. I do agree 100% with what you said though and I officially think that your dogs look great, so you are definitely doing something right


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Oh I was not sure if it was your dog or not it sounded like you were talking ab out someone else's dog. Either way I see Pano a lot with clients dogs and it's no fun!
Thanks for the compliment  we try and keep them in great shape. I am not one that believes the best food is the most expensive food. i feed a good middle of the road food and my dogs look just as good as other dogs eating kibble twice as expensive. Now I do have a few dogs who have special diets and for them you have to do what you have to do


----------

